# iPhone 4 cases - which to buy?



## MeganeChick

hi, can anybody suggest a good iPhone 4 case?

so far have seen these:









http://www.zagg.com/invisibleshield/apple-iphone-4-cases-screen-protectors-covers-skins-shields.php









http://www.cancomuk.com/Brand/Cygne...hone-4-Clear-CY0087CPCRY&ref=5681a404afd60a8d









http://www.mymemory.co.uk/iPhone-4-Cases/OtterBox/OtterBox-Commuter-Case-for-iPhone-4---Black









http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/pro-tec-...edium=comparison&utm_campaign=google+products









http://www.play.com/Mobiles/Mobile/..._$ja=tsid:11518|cc:|prd:15573469|cat:Mobile+#









http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/macally-flexifit-case-apple-iphone-4-p24879.htm


----------



## winrya

When i can eventually get hold of one i'm going to go for an apple bumper and the zagg shields. That way it's still thin, scratch proof, edges are protected and no aerial issues


----------



## ianFRST

the bumpers are available from apple. i ordered one a couple of days ago, and it turned up friday morning 

its alright, makes it a bit bigger. already have a zagg on it, and they work well together.

im after a slip in leather type case. i had one for the 3gs and it was the best cover ive had


----------



## famoussas

Thing about the Zagg cases is they reduce screen sensitivity. Not too bad and doesn't effect usability but is very noticeable when compared to one without one.


----------



## winrya

famoussas said:


> Thing about the Zagg cases is they reduce screen sensitivity. Not too bad and doesn't effect usability but is very noticeable when compared to one without one.


I ran my 3gs with a screen cover and it felt fine while i had it but when i finally removed it after 10 months, it did feel much nicer to use. Worth it i feel


----------



## winrya

ianFRST said:


> the bumpers are available from apple. i ordered one a couple of days ago, and it turned up friday morning


Was that the black one though? I fancied one of the colours or even a white version?


----------



## Sian

iv got a hard plastic case on my iphone its been chucked about dropped from many heights and is still working fine its an incase one it cost me £30 but has lasted nearly 18 months


----------



## EastUpperGooner

I hope you iFanboy's can notice the two important things in the photo.


----------



## Short1e

I have the Zagg on mine... Full body shield, seems fine so far. Ordered a green and blue bumper too....

As for a leather pouch, i had the Sena for my 3G S, and have started using that with the iPhone 4...


----------



## ianFRST

winrya said:


> Was that the black one though? I fancied one of the colours or even a white version?


yeah black one. coloured ones are not available till end of the month iirc. as you can prob guess, i have a green on order :lol:


----------



## Matt_H

What do people think of these?

http://www.cancomuk.com/iPhone-Stor...-Snap-Duo-for-iPhone-4-Black-Blue-CY0111CPSND

They look very similar to the apple bumper but a tad cheaper and you get 2.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I don't use anything but a leather slip case for my Desire, don't like screen protectors and the screen is non scratch anyway.


----------



## winrya

EastUpperGooner said:


> I hope you iFanboy's can notice the two important things in the photo.


A fisherprice looking phone with a low resolution display?:wave:


----------



## Chris_R

winrya said:


> A fisherprice looking phone with a low resolution display?:wave:


I noticed how it was completely unrelated to the topic in hand and added nothing to the thread. Everything you would expect from a Fandroid 

Back on topic, the Zagg shields and the Apple band seem the most popular choice at the minute but there will be plenty more in the coming weeks as the manufacturers get to grips with it all.
Also - if you are going for a Zagg, enter the competition on the website first, you will get an instant discount code from 10 to 50% to put on the order :thumb:


----------



## ardandy

Zagg back and bumper for me I think.

Don't want reduced sensitivity.


----------



## chrisibiza

Im waiting for this to arrive :http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/proporta-alu-leather-case-for-iphone-4-black-p25184.htm

Aluminium plates in the front and back of it so should with stand some abuse.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

winrya said:


> A fisherprice looking phone with a low resolution display?:wave:


I was more interested on how he was holding it and how many signal bars he had. 

I have a crappy samsung fyi, I just like to create a discussion. :lol:


----------



## ardandy

Actually, I just plan on not throwing mine around!


----------



## Mike_182

Got a Zagg shield on mine, and TBH I'm left unimpressed. You might be able to batter **** out of the shield but we've already seen that the screen will let go a long time before that, so you may as well use one which isn't really, really nasty to use and very rubbery-feeling.


----------



## ardandy

Won't the bumper protect from corner cracks in the glass though?


----------



## Dizzle77

I pre ordered a black bumper when ordering my iphone. Just after it was delivered though, I came across the Belkin Grip Vue case. 
I originally had some issues with signal whilst up in Liverpool, so Apple ended up refunding me for the bumper. I didnt want it anyway, so sold it on fleabay yesterday for £32!

Been using the clear Belkin case for a week now. Think it great as protects sides and rear of phone, whilst still keeping things slim.

http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=512159

There is an issue with the clear ones though in that when using the flash to take wide area photos, the photos comes out bit hazy. This is caused by the flash light bouncing back off the case. Using a black marker around hole for camera on the case resolves this.

Anyway, Belkin have just released a black version of this case though. I picked one up on fleabay yesterday


----------



## PaulN

Ive got the Shield on.... Fook me that take some doing on the sides.....

11 bits in total 1 front 1 back the rest little bits on the sides!!!!!

Ive got a slip in leather case too from my 3G... never ever have a phone without one. Saved me tons of times.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## ardandy

Even though phones are usually only dropped when in use, therefore not in a case?


----------



## RICHIE40

Just bought a cheapish cover from ebay for the time being, think ill end up going for a bumper and zagg shield though. Looks a good combination :thumb:


----------



## sanmisra

Invisible shield:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

I keep mine smooth and naked, when its not in use I use an ipod sock, works and fits perfectly and I can change the colour of the socks as and when I feel :thumb: 

May buy a bumper when the blue ones come out though, but i will still use the sock  

Johnny


----------



## Grizzle

Got a bumper and Zagg, The Zagg lasted all of one week before i ripped both off, the bumper was lifting the film at the edges complete waste of time and money.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Dizzle77 said:


> There is an issue with the clear ones though in that when using the flash to take wide area photos, the photos comes out bit hazy. This is caused by the flash light bouncing back off the case. Using a black marker around hole for camera on the case resolves this.


Yeah I have found that with my clear case too


----------



## Dizzle77

Rob_Quads said:


> Yeah I have found that with my clear case too


Got the black Belkin Grip vue today. looks the dogs i reckon.
Not tested it with camera flash yet, but from what I hear, there shouldn't be any problems


----------



## WashMitt

has anyone thought of wraping a Iphone??


----------



## ianFRST

Zagg & green apple bumper


----------



## Chris_R

WashMitt said:


> has anyone thought of wraping a Iphone??


All over ebay mate, there are 3M Di Noc ready cut out wraps like this:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/iPhone-4-3M-D...UK_Mobiles_Accessories_RL&hash=item415117e0ac


----------



## byrnes

Chris_R said:


> All over ebay mate, there are 3M Di Noc ready cut out wraps like this:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/iPhone-4-3M-D...UK_Mobiles_Accessories_RL&hash=item415117e0ac


that actually looks very good


----------



## Chris_R

byrnes said:


> that actually looks very good


I just worry how resilient the side parts are to coming unstuck as they are on metal and not got much surface area to stick to.
But it does look good, if I hadn't just stuck a Invisible Shield all over mine I would consider one.


----------



## Rob_Quads

ianFRST said:


> Zagg & green apple bumper


Such a shame the Zaag cover gives such an orange peel finish. Really detracts from the quality of the screen. I've got mine on but no doubt after a few months it will be gone like it was on my 3G


----------



## WashMitt

Chris_R said:


> All over ebay mate, there are 3M Di Noc ready cut out wraps like this:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/iPhone-4-3M-D...UK_Mobiles_Accessories_RL&hash=item415117e0ac


Nice, That looks really well like that wont give much protection though but hey looks hot Im not going to bother with a case anyway.

Here's another site for you lot

http://www.dsstyles.com/en/iphone-3g-3gs-cases/iphone-4g-cases.html?src=aw&currency=GBP&vmcchk=1


----------



## Alex_225

This is the case I use for my iPhone. The green part is soft silicone and the black part at the back is hard plastic with a soft touch feel to it. Then stick it in a pouch as well as having a matt screen protector! Nothing's getting through haha



















Excuse the pants pics but you get the idea.


----------



## zetec_paul

I currently have the Otterbox Defender for heavy duty use or mainly when my son is using it (3year old)
OtterBox Defender Case for iPhone 4 - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

and the apple bumper for normal day use.


----------



## Adnoh

I got a free case with my phone and went for the incase smoke. It's really good as it's a soft touch plastic that great to touch. 

Be wary of hard plastic cases as they get scratched up very quickly (they aren't scratch proof like the iPhones glass).


----------



## ak07

otterbox defender, best in terms of protection,


----------



## monty537

something a bit slicker.....

http://www.elementcase.com/

should say there is a 6-8 week waiting list.


----------



## PJS

EastUpperGooner said:


> I hope you iFanboy's can notice the two important things in the photo.


Someone's holding a phone, and....erm.....it's working?


----------



## PJS

monty537 said:


> something a bit slicker.....
> 
> http://www.elementcase.com/
> 
> should say there is a 6-8 week waiting list.


Look superb, but if you check YouTube you'll find a video of it tested in a lab, which shows it kills the signal.
Big money too, which at the price being asked, you be as worried about damaging the case. Slightly defeats the purpose for fitting a case in the first place.


----------

